# Prices of yarn- OMG



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I was just looking at another string about how to use up cotton. There was a lovely pattern for three dishcloths with a link for the 'dishcloth kit.' That was four skeins of linen for the free pattern. I figured, being that it was linen, it would be a bit more expensive than Sugar-n-Cream, my go-to dish cloth yarn.

Get this: four skeins of linen would cost $112! Sure, you will have enough yarn to make four dishcloths, but OMG! :roll:

OK, folks, who out there would seriously spend that kind of money for dishrags? Oh, and if you do, feel free to buy a kit for me. I'll even make the dishcloths for you, since I'd love to tell people, "Sure, I spend $33 on yarn to make a dishrag." The ultimate bragging right. :mrgreen:

Here's the link: http://www.purlsoho.com/purl/products/item/9196


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> I was just looking at another string about how to use up cotton. There was a lovely pattern for three dishcloths with a link for the 'dishcloth kit.' That was four skeins of linen for the free pattern. I figured, being that it was linen, it would be a bit more expensive than Sugar-n-Cream, my go-to dish cloth yarn.
> 
> Get this: four skeins of linen would cost $112! Sure, you will have enough yarn to make four dishcloths, but OMG! :roll:
> 
> ...


here are the dishcloth patterns

http://www.purlbee.com/the-purl-bee/2013/6/16/whits-knits-slip-stitch-dishtowels.html


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> I was just looking at another string about how to use up cotton. There was a lovely pattern for three dishcloths with a link for the 'dishcloth kit.' That was four skeins of linen for the free pattern. I figured, being that it was linen, it would be a bit more expensive than Sugar-n-Cream, my go-to dish cloth yarn.
> 
> Get this: four skeins of linen would cost $112! Sure, you will have enough yarn to make four dishcloths, but OMG! :roll:
> 
> ...


here are the dishcloth patterns

http://www.purlbee.com/the-purl-bee/2013/6/16/whits-knits-slip-stitch-dishtowels.html


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

That site has a kit for a cowl for only $99, and another kit for a scarf that can be anywhere from $197 - $282, depending on the yarn choice.

But you get free shipping on orders over $110 - how generous!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL, Flower Power. 

Love the use of the word, "only". If I spend $50 on yarn to make something, I generally feel a bit wicked- and it better be something that someone wears!


----------



## mavies (Feb 16, 2011)

The ad says dishTOWELS so perhaps that makes it a better deal.!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

First, they are towels, not clothes. Second, linen is not cheap.... Those skeins are available from many sources for around the $20. Price range.. I think their mark-up is a little high... 

I do use linen for spa cloths... But I can get many out of a skein that size or I can get a much smaller ball of yarn. It ends up being a very reasonable item. Hers.... Not so much.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Seriously --- if I spent that much on a dishtowel my hubby would have me committed!! And I would sign the papers myself!! 

I understand that some people have the bucks to spend more than I on fancy yarns but really!! For that price I want a lot more than linen yarn--baby chipmunk belly fur --combed out in the spring!!!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Bwahahahahahahaaaaa! ROFLMAO! But, hey, you get free shipping on any purchase of $110 or more, so these qualify. Bwahahahahahahaaaaa!


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Yikes!!!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

They look pretty, but I've never thought of knitting a dish towel. I may have to, though, as I seem to be unable to find any kind of dish towel that is not made in China. But if I do have to knit my own, it will be with less expensive yarn than this. I don't doubt that the yarn is beautiful and durable, but I can do a lot more with $112 than buy dish towels.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I am more apt to use project leftovers for dishrags and/or towels. 

I spent $13 for 2 100gr skeins of LB Cottonease and made a 3 month baby sweater and bonnet. Leftovers made a 10 inch dishrag and 2 dish scrubbies.


----------



## Lonie (Sep 23, 2012)

Frogger said:


> Seriously --- if I spent that much on a dishtowel my hubby would have me committed!! And I would sign the papers myself!!
> 
> I understand that some people have the bucks to spend more than I on fancy yarns but really!! For that price I want a lot more than linen yarn--baby chipmunk belly fur --combed out in the spring!!!


Lol !!
Baby chipmunk belly fur ... That made me laugh .. 
Made my evening


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> I was just looking at another string about how to use up cotton. There was a lovely pattern for three dishcloths with a link for the 'dishcloth kit.' That was four skeins of linen for the free pattern. I figured, being that it was linen, it would be a bit more expensive than Sugar-n-Cream, my go-to dish cloth yarn.
> 
> Get this: four skeins of linen would cost $112! Sure, you will have enough yarn to make four dishcloths, but OMG! :roll:
> 
> ...


15 years ago I needed a 'fancy' top for a cousin's wedding. I wanted to knit it. I am a big girl. I chose to do it in linen at $18 per skein & needed 12 skeins. 18 x 12 = 96. I still wear it on 'dress up nights' & love it!! Well worth the money, but, I would never spend it on anyone but myself or my daughters because there are so many people that don't realize the 'value' of a hand knit item, especially in an expensive yarn.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Jinx, sorry I called it the wrong thing- and I do appreciate that linen is expensive. It's the idea of spending that much money on something that may end up being used to clean up spaghetti sauce that just kills me. (Not that we would do such a thing- but most of us have friends and family that may 'help' out.)


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

OH- and Frogger- loving the image of someone brushing out the tummy of a chipmunk to get the belly fur. I'm seeing a little red chipmunk giggling and grabbing at the fingers of the one using a miniature carding comb.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Euroflax 100% linen on sale at DBNY for 48% off 50% off..

http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=635_5102_3635_231&products_id=1844

discount code super48


----------



## cindy61 (Jul 31, 2012)

Frogger, "baby chipmunk belly fur --combed out in the spring!!!" Where did you get that? LOL
I laughed so hard I almost wet myself. As I write this I'm still laughing. You're soooo funny!
Thanks.

Cindy


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

Frogger said:


> Seriously --- if I spent that much on a dishtowel my hubby would have me committed!! And I would sign the papers myself!!
> 
> I understand that some people have the bucks to spend more than I on fancy yarns but really!! For that price I want a lot more than linen yarn--baby chipmunk belly fur --combed out in the spring!!!


ROFL !!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Gee, I wonder how much teabags are on their planet - $60 a box?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

kneonknitter said:


> 15 years ago I needed a 'fancy' top for a cousin's wedding. I wanted to knit it. I am a big girl. I chose to do it in linen at $18 per skein & needed 12 skeins. 18 x 12 = 96. I still wear it on 'dress up nights' & love it!! Well worth the money, but, I would never spend it on anyone but myself or my daughters because there are so many people that don't realize the 'value' of a hand knit item, especially in an expensive yarn.


If you bought 12 skeins of yarn that cost $18 per skein, you spent $216 for your top ... not $96. And that's ok, if you really love the top and use it. Just letting you know you have a rather expensive top


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Purlbee is expensive but their yarns are beautiful. Their patterns are usually very simple, designed to highlight the yarns which look luxury quality.

That said, linen is expensive yarn. And hemp is even more expensive because the US refuses to let it be grown. It is one of the cheapest crops to grow, almost disease free, it can be grown organically with very little effort. I would love to be able to work with hemp but the cost is astronomical. So when I see designers recommending linen or other such yarns, it is clear to me that they are not thinking of the general public--especially in this ongoing and increasing economic depression.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

PiggiesMom said:


> I was just looking at another string about how to use up cotton. There was a lovely pattern for three dishcloths with a link for the 'dishcloth kit.' That was four skeins of linen for the free pattern. I figured, being that it was linen, it would be a bit more expensive than Sugar-n-Cream, my go-to dish cloth yarn.
> 
> Get this: four skeins of linen would cost $112! Sure, you will have enough yarn to make four dishcloths, but OMG! :roll:
> 
> ...


Boy, I can hardly wait to go out and buy 2 or 3 kits ...NOT.
Jane


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Use their free pattern. (It is downloadable). Then order some Cotlin yarn from Knitpicks, and you are all set!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

The price boggles my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!Sorry I could not afford that kind of money to use on dishes ( or anything else come to think of it)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

They have a lovely website, many free patterns, outrageous yarn prices. Pick your pattern and use your own yarn.



PiggiesMom said:


> I was just looking at another string about how to use up cotton. There was a lovely pattern for three dishcloths with a link for the 'dishcloth kit.' That was four skeins of linen for the free pattern. I figured, being that it was linen, it would be a bit more expensive than Sugar-n-Cream, my go-to dish cloth yarn.
> 
> Get this: four skeins of linen would cost $112! Sure, you will have enough yarn to make four dishcloths, but OMG! :roll:
> 
> ...


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 29, 2011)

would you kindly translate your comment for those of us who are not multi-lingual-thanks, adelaide


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

PiggiesMom-I came across a web site called Paradise Farms. They sell the yarn you like & pricing is very reasonable for this lovely yarn. They also have Yak yarn, possum yarn, buffalo yarn, and more!! LOL..also shipping is a flat $5.00. Thank you for your post & info. This has opened yet another new door for some of us, to learn & grow. I'm going to explore these yarn types & share w/my knitting group!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

diana schneider said:


> PiggiesMom-I came across a web site called Paradise Farms. They sell the yarn you like & pricing is very reasonable for this lovely yarn. They also have Yak yarn, possum yarn, buffalo yarn, and more!! LOL..also shipping is a flat $5.00. Thank you for your post & info. This has opened yet another new door for some of us, to learn & grow. I'm going to explore these yarn types & share w/my knitting group!!


Do you mean Paradise Fibers? If this is not the distributor can you send more info on the site you mention?


----------



## johnsonya (Sep 4, 2011)

diana schneider said:


> PiggiesMom-I came across a web site called Paradise Farms. They sell the yarn you like & pricing is very reasonable for this lovely yarn. They also have Yak yarn, possum yarn, buffalo yarn, and more!! LOL..also shipping is a flat $5.00. Thank you for your post & info. This has opened yet another new door for some of us, to learn & grow. I'm going to explore these yarn types & share w/my knitting group!!


could you please post me a website?


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, it IS www.paradisefibers.com
My apologies for the error. It's 4am here & my insomnia is at fault!! This site has interesting yarns. I wasn't familiar with it until now.


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Frogger said:


> Seriously --- if I spent that much on a dishtowel my hubby would have me committed!! And I would sign the papers myself!!
> 
> I understand that some people have the bucks to spend more than I on fancy yarns but really!! For that price I want a lot more than linen yarn--baby chipmunk belly fur --combed out in the spring!!!


It did make me giggle.....just love people with a sense of humour.

If I was spending that much on wool I would expect to be interwoven with spun gold!!!!!!


----------



## Gabby knits (Sep 9, 2012)

I regularly receive emails from the mentioned site and am ALWAYS amazed at their prices..... The baby blanket for $400 took the prize!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

diana schneider said:


> Yes, it IS www.paradisefibers.com
> My apologies for the error. It's 4am here & my insomnia is at fault!! This site has interesting yarns. I wasn't familiar with it until now.


I have ordered from them before and it was a reasonable experience.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

The yarn they have in the kit is Euroflax Linen. I use this for my dishcloths because linen lasts ten times longer than cotton, doesn't stretch or fade and linen has natural antibacterial properties... No more smelly, slimy dishcloths. Once you try linen for your dishcloths, you will never go back to cotton.

I agree with Dreamweaver... The pattern is for a dish towel, which is the size of several dishcloths. I buy the Euroflax Linen for around $22 per skein and can get several cloths from one skein.

Unlike a sweater which will be worn several times a year, Dishcloths are the only item I knit that is used every day, several times per day..... I don't mind spending a little more for a cloth that is more comfortable to use (the linen is sport weight which makes a thinner cloth) will not stretch or fade and will not end up stinky and slimy. Yes, I clean up spaghetti sauce with mine and then toss them in the washer.

I do agree... The kit is not necessary. You can save money by using your own pattern and buying the yarn seperately.

The answer to your question is YES. People do spend this amount of money on yarn and knitting supplies every day. The last time I was at my LYS a woman came in and picked up 10 skeins of the Linen to knit a small car seat blanket for a friend's baby shower. She didn't blink an eye. I see people spending hundreds of dollars on one project at my LYS all the time. I am guessing it is even more common with Internet shopping.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Frogger said:


> Seriously --- if I spent that much on a dishtowel my hubby would have me committed!! And I would sign the papers myself!!
> 
> I understand that some people have the bucks to spend more than I on fancy yarns but really!! For that price I want a lot more than linen yarn--baby chipmunk belly fur --combed out in the spring!!!


I guess you have never looked at Yak yarn or Kivut. it was a moment that made me want to move to the far corners of China or the Himalayas or other unreachable corners of the earth in order to be able to afford those yarns!


----------



## J-Jean (Jul 30, 2011)

I would love to knit with this yarn, however, I cannot afford it, so it is Sugar n' Cream or Peaches n' Crème for me. However, if I could afford the yarn, I would buy it. For now, I just have to be satisfied with dreaming.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> The yarn they have in the kit is Euroflax Linen. I use this for my dishcloths because linen lasts ten times longer than cotton, doesn't stretch or fade and linen has natural antibacterial properties... No more smelly, slimy dishcloths. Once you try linen for your dishcloths, you will never go back to cotton.
> 
> I agree with Dreamweaver... The pattern is for a dish towel, which is the size of several dishcloths. I buy the Euroflax Linen for around $22 per skein and can get several cloths from one skein.
> 
> ...


It is all about personal economies of scale as well as knowing what it available. Most people have no clue as to what is on the market and rely heavily on big box stores for the majority of what they buy in life--food, clothing, technology, mass media, and yarn. The big box stores inform the public only of cheaper product. How are people to learn about better standards if they are not exposed. I run into this in every area of life, and particularly the kind of work I did for 40+ yrs.

And you are right. Sometimes it is cheaper in the long run to spend a bit more upfront. You get more value if shopping carefully.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

I purchased sport-weight linen last fall in a tea-rose tone. End of season sale. It's on my needles to become an a-symmetrical t-shirt. It looks like I will have maybe 2 skeins left-over. I'll probably make dishrags from the extras. The yarn was purchased from littleknits.com and the price was not over $4 per skein. But, of course, it's not a fancy linen, just has a raw look to it.
My hubby just ordered a well deserved new F-250. We will not be taking out a loan on this purchase. We are very careful with our money.
I also have a cotton blend shower towel on another project for almost born Grandaughter. The yarn was a steel at a Garage Sale last summer sponsored by Kitten Rescue.
OK hurry up and kick me off the soap box.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Purl Soho is pricey but their items are quality.

Nope! Not gonna spend $112.00 for 3 skeins of yarn for dishcloths used to wipe up my counters etc.


----------



## Yarn Farm (May 30, 2011)

I raise flax and turn it into linen yarn. The process of is very labor intense. When I make clothing out of the yarn people complain about the cost. Guess I should just start selling my yarn if I can get these prices.

Finer linen generally dosn't do well here so it has to come from other places. Thus higher cost


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Frogger said:


> Seriously --- if I spent that much on a dishtowel my hubby would have me committed!! And I would sign the papers myself!!
> 
> baby chipmunk belly fur --combed out in the spring!!!


LOL! :lol:


----------



## longtimeknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

PiggiesMom said:


> I was just looking at another string about how to use up cotton. There was a lovely pattern for three dishcloths with a link for the 'dishcloth kit.' That was four skeins of linen for the free pattern. I figured, being that it was linen, it would be a bit more expensive than Sugar-n-Cream, my go-to dish cloth yarn.
> 
> Get this: four skeins of linen would cost $112! Sure, you will have enough yarn to make four dishcloths, but OMG! :roll:
> 
> ...


That is insane, considering how cheaply you can get cotton yarn at stores such as Joanne's, AC Moore, etc. I bought huge cones of cotton yarn just before Christmas, and got each one for about $6 with my coupon, and I'll probably get more than 4 out of each cone.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yarn Farm said:


> I raise flax and turn it into linen yarn. The process of is very labor intense. When I make clothing out of the yarn people complain about the cost. Guess I should just start selling my yarn if I can get these prices.
> 
> Finer linen generally dosn't do well here so it has to come from other places. Thus higher cost


You are the first person I have encountered who grew as well as processed this yarn. Can you give a very brief description of that process? What makes for different grades of the yarn?


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Those who buy limelight be interested n this site. I found it over a year ago and ordered some of the wool. It was reasonably priced, even with shipping, and great colors. It isn't very soft so I haven't decided what do make with it yet. I do want to try their linen.

It's a Lithuanian company, I'm 50% Lith, so that's why I was interested. I've since learned that Lithuania was the only producer of linen at one time. They also have a very different style of weaving. Ok,so I have this book....lol

Oh oh, here comes the hook!

http://www.goodyarnshop.com/index/linen/0-6


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

The purl soho dish towels are a finished size of 11-1/4 X 17-1/4.
That would be about 1-1/2 dishcloths if you make them 11X11.
Also, it does say on the site that you can get 4 dishtowels from the kit.
So you would be able to get 6 - 11X11 dish cloths from 4 skeins of yarn.

I agree that the kit is unnecessary and that their markup is high.
I also agree that linen is a wonderful choice for spa cloths.

The Euroflax that is on sale at DBNY is not the same sport weight linen yarn that is used in these cloths.....I made the mistake of purchasing some on eBay some time ago....it's still sitting in my stash.


----------



## Folly2 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have never bought yarn from Purl Soho as i too find it a bit pricey. But have enjoyed their site, Purl Bee for a long time. It is for all types of needle crafts and has many free patterns that are unique and fun to knit (some that I have had to give up on but due to my capabilities, not the pattern


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I just wonder what kind of world do these people live in!!! did the person writing this up give a second look at the 'boss' who said to write the article??? 

I went into a high fashioned boutique one day looking for a top for a party... as I was looking at all the over priced clothes I wondered if they pay this sales girl enough money to buy these clothes ... I suspect not!!


----------



## Yarn Farm (May 30, 2011)

Condition of linen is determined a lot by weather. More rain darker color, sunshine lighter. I know in Ireland they can dew ret. That is lay the flax on the ground and let the dew ret (rot) it.
I plant seed in the spring plant gets beautiful flowers when the plant starts to dye I pull root and all. Put it in bundles by size let it dry take seeds off. Then lay in tub of water cover maintain temperature.then brake the stems on my brake.Comb the fiber through the hackles then spin into yarn. With or without water.

hope this reads okay. Tried to put as simple as possible.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Oops....thread creep....sorry :?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> Those who buy limelight be interested n this site. I found it over a year ago and ordered some of the wool. It was reasonably priced, even with shipping, and great colors. It isn't very soft so I haven't decided what do make with it yet. I do want to try their linen.
> 
> It's a Lithuanian company, I'm 50% Lith, so that's why I was interested. I've since learned that Lithuania was the only producer of linen at one time. They also have a very different style of weaving. Ok,so I have this book....lol
> 
> ...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Knit Picks has Cot-Lin for $2.99/50 gm ball DK weight - 70% Tanguis cotton/30% linen - still expensive compared to 100% cotton, but compared to 100% linen yarn on the market it's a steal. It really is a nice soft and absorbent cotton with enough linen to give it a nice hand and holds up wonderfully to constant washing and drying. I use this for washcloths/dishcloths and it wears beautifully. I don't understand the comments that 100% cotton getting slimy - I always hang mine to dry after use - I've never had that problem even with 100% cotton. oh well - to each their own. I would rather spend my money on yarns for projects to be worn and enjoyed, not used as a cleaning tool.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

PiggiesMom said:


> I was just looking at another string about how to use up cotton. There was a lovely pattern for three dishcloths with a link for the 'dishcloth kit.' That was four skeins of linen for the free pattern. I figured, being that it was linen, it would be a bit more expensive than Sugar-n-Cream, my go-to dish cloth yarn.
> 
> Get this: four skeins of linen would cost $112! Sure, you will have enough yarn to make four dishcloths, but OMG! :roll:
> 
> ...


I love Purl Soho, but their fibers do tend to be a little more costly than others. I've heard that linen is the best to use for dishrags, but the amount that is spent per wash cloth, to me, is not worth it. My husband's aunt makes me "scrubbies" pretty often, and they are just crocheted from cotton with a tulle crocheted backing. They work like a charm--she gives me a couple dozen every year. I just wash them in the hottest water on the heaviest setting and dry them on the hottest setting, and I never have any problems. They smell fresh when they come out of the wash. In my opinion, as long as your dishes are clean, who cares what fiber was used to clean them.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

threadbears said:


> I love Purl Soho, but their fibers do tend to be a little more costly than others. I've heard that linen is the best to use for dishrags, but the amount that is spent per wash cloth, to me, is not worth it. My husband's aunt makes me "scrubbies" pretty often, and they are just crocheted from cotton with a tulle crocheted backing. They work like a charm--she gives me a couple dozen every year. I just wash them in the hottest water on the heaviest setting and dry them on the hottest setting, and I never have any problems. They smell fresh when they come out of the wash. In my opinion, as long as your dishes are clean, who cares what fiber was used to clean them.


I never thought about using cotton and tulle. I just buy the 6" rolls of tulle, cut them in half and crochet a spiral until it's the size I want. Definitely cheaper than linen. I just put them in the dishwasher on the sanitizing cycle and they come out fresh and just like new - not sure I would do that to the cotton though! will have to try combining the two - thanks for the idea!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> 15 years ago I needed a 'fancy' top for a cousin's wedding. I wanted to knit it. I am a big girl. I chose to do it in linen at $18 per skein & needed 12 skeins. 18 x 12 = 96. I still wear it on 'dress up nights' & love it!! Well worth the money, but, I would never spend it on anyone but myself or my daughters because there are so many people that don't realize the 'value' of a hand knit item, especially in an expensive yarn.


Hate to tell you this, but you spent a lot more than $96 for that top, 18x12 is $216, not $96 (8x12 is 96). Bet you will feel even more special each time you wear it now!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Frogger...I laughed so much when I read your comment (and by the way, it is so true...that comment).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yarn Farm said:


> Condition of linen is determined a lot by weather. More rain darker color, sunshine lighter. I know in Ireland they can dew ret. That is lay the flax on the ground and let the dew ret (rot) it.
> I plant seed in the spring plant gets beautiful flowers when the plant starts to dye I pull root and all. Put it in bundles by size let it dry take seeds off. Then lay in tub of water cover maintain temperature.then brake the stems on my brake.Comb the fiber through the hackles then spin into yarn. With or without water.
> 
> hope this reads okay. Tried to put as simple as possible.


thanks. good to know more about the fibers we love and how they are produced. your synopsis was perfect for this discussion. my only other question is whether you grow organically and do you use organic or natural dyes?


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

tvarnas said:


> Those who buy limelight be interested n this site. I found it over a year ago and ordered some of the wool. It was reasonably priced, even with shipping, and great colors. It isn't very soft so I haven't decided what do make with it yet. I do want to try their linen.
> 
> It's a Lithuanian company, I'm 50% Lith, so that's why I was interested. I've since learned that Lithuania was the only producer of linen at one time. They also have a very different style of weaving. Ok,so I have this book....lol
> 
> ...


EDIT: Was supposed to be linen NOT "limelight". hahaha


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> EDIT: Was supposed to be linen NOT "limelight". hahaha


figured that out? funny how fingers do what they want on a keyboard!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I have used Euroflax to make clothing items. It is a gorgeous yarn that becomes softer with each washing. However, it is very expensive and I would not consider buying it specifically for dishcloths or dish towels. I have used the leftovers for dishcloths but never would buy a skein just for that purpose. I don't particularly like the sugar and cream yarn but I do use it for dishcloths for myself, because, really, who cares if it looks ok and serves the purpose. They wear like iron, even if they don't look so nice after scrubbing, being washed and bleached many times. For gift dish cloths I spend around $11 for Cotton Classic. It is a lovely, mercerized cotton with a little sheen, and it knits at a dk weight. Makes beautiful items with great stitch definition so you can make intricate patterns. I use it for summer tops as well--it's that nice. I tend to make smaller cloths so I can get 1 1/2 out of a skein. It comes in numerous beautiful colors so you can mix and match your leftovers and create fabulous cloths. For a slightly lower price, you can get Lion Brand Cotton Ease. It isn't as fine and smooth as the Cotton Classic but it is far nicer than sugar and cream in texture.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Cotton ease is great to work with. Used it mainly for bags and people love the softness of it. I also like the Lily S&C but Lionbrand Cotton is much better for softness. Loved their colors but they have been giving up some of my favorites. BooHoo!

Have not tried Cotton Classic and agree with you about the price Euroflax. Have not tried it so far but would love to. My problem is that to make anything for my large build costs a mini-fortune so I tend to stay with smaller items.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

I goggled "why is linen yarn so expensive". I read that it is very labor intensive to make
and "Today, linen is usually an expensive textile, and is produced in relatively small quantities".

I think the people who can afford those prices for yarn can afford the finest of anything - including jewelry and yachts.
Most espcially if they are using it to make their own dishcloths!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Amen!


janie48 said:


> Yikes!!!


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Look at this -ready made and used by royalty!
http://www.woodsfinelinens.com/kitchen-and-dining/kitchen-linen/woods-famous-100-percent-linen-dishcloth/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

When growing up linen was considered a very nice fabric but it wasn't that expensive. Linen slacks were a big one in the summer --that was before polyesters. They were crisp and dressy looking. Table linens were also a common thing that people would buy. People often had special linens for holidays and guests that would be taken down for such events.
And even if they had inexpensive things they spoke of their 'linens' to signify something special. Just a piece of historical perspective on this topic.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

There's linen and then there's linen. Some linens are very fine and soft and expensive and others are of a lesser quality and texture and therefore, less costly. Euroflax is expensive stuff. Even though I am fortunate enough to be able to afford it, I would never spend that kind of money for a kitchen item. It is also not the nicest stuff to knit with since it is stiff and a bit scratchy. They beauty comes out with washing and drying. So if you were inclined to spend about $20 per dishcloth, it would hold up very nicely for a long time--thus amortizing the cost over the next 20 years!!!!! Or you could make about 15 from a cheaper yarn that would last 5 years each!!! That sounds more like it to me!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

TennGrand said:


> Use their free pattern. (It is downloadable). Then order some Cotlin yarn from Knitpicks, and you are all set!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

AND only about $6.50 per towel - not bad if you didn't have to pay the postage! Did you happen to check out their gorgeous table linens?



Ruth Ray said:


> Look at this -ready made and used by royalty!
> http://www.woodsfinelinens.com/kitchen-and-dining/kitchen-linen/woods-famous-100-percent-linen-dishcloth/


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I have not used Knit Picks yarns but I have never heard anyone dislike them. I think they must be very nice yarns at a good price point. One of these days I will try them, but right now, I am trying to go through my stash (and I think I am making headway) or I buy yarns called for by the pattern. I have had mixed results when I try to match up something different.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

WOW


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Once you try them, you will be happy. Their customer service is as good as their yarn. So far, I've found the colors on the internet are pretty true, too. It's my first choice in yarns and then Deramores for variety.



barbdpayne said:


> I have not used Knit Picks yarns but I have never heard anyone dislike them.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow, more economical to buy a dishwasher with a 'dry' setting. :lol: :lol:


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

remember that the store is in Mannattan. If you can afford to live there, you can probably afford their yarn.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

peachy51 said:


> If you bought 12 skeins of yarn that cost $18 per skein, you spent $216 for your top ... not $96. And that's ok, if you really love the top and use it. Just letting you know you have a rather expensive top


I am betting that was a typo, since 8 x 12 is 96. I don't know about you, but I'm more likely to have a typo that adds a column than to miss the money I spent on an item, especially if the difference is more than $100.  But, either amount is a lot to spend on a shirt, especially if you had to make it yourself. But, then again, I'm cheap.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> The yarn they have in the kit is Euroflax Linen. I use this for my dishcloths because linen lasts ten times longer than cotton, doesn't stretch or fade and linen has natural antibacterial properties... No more smelly, slimy dishcloths. Once you try linen for your dishcloths, you will never go back to cotton.
> 
> I agree with Dreamweaver... The pattern is for a dish towel, which is the size of several dishcloths. I buy the Euroflax Linen for around $22 per skein and can get several cloths from one skein.


Amyknits, you might want to watch the DBNY site for discounted Euroflax Linen. I've seen it there several times -- for less than the price you stated. The only problem with DBNY is that they so often have such good prices that I now need another room for my stash. Sigh. http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

Cotton is the dish clothes for me. Buying at Walmart,michael's etc. cheap cheap...


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

OK, ladies. I really don't have an issue with the cost of the linen yarn, per se. I understand it is labor intensive. I understand that it is better than cotton for many things. It was that kind of expense for the application. My dishes aren't fine enough to deserve that kind of care. I guess I'm not one of the 'ladies that do lunch.' I'm more the lady that makes lunch- and feeds the masses.


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

tvarnas said:


> Those who buy limelight be interested n this site. I found it over a year ago and ordered some of the wool. It was reasonably priced, even with shipping, and great colors. It isn't very soft so I haven't decided what do make with it yet. I do want to try their linen.
> 
> It's a Lithuanian company, I'm 50% Lith, so that's why I was interested. I've since learned that Lithuania was the only producer of linen at one time. They also have a very different style of weaving. Ok,so I have this book....lol
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Purlsoho is one of the most expensive lys in New York. Soho is the most expensive neighborhood here. So don't be surprised at their prices. Their rent must be incredible.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Ruth Ray said:


> Look at this -ready made and used by royalty!
> http://www.woodsfinelinens.com/kitchen-and-dining/kitchen-linen/woods-famous-100-percent-linen-dishcloth/


Did you happen to see that these cloths last 4 months? What are people doing to them that they would last only 4 months?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

marimom said:


> remember that the store is in Mannattan. If you can afford to live there, you can probably afford their yarn.


what store are you talking about? it is important to reference the specifics as so many other comments come in.

if you are talking about knitpicks, i don't know of any store in Manhattan.
if you are talking about Lionbrand they have a great store in lower Manhattan on W. 16 st. It is bright and roomy and friendly--at least that has been my experience on the occasions that I visited the store. Their prices are the same as online.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

For dish towels? OMG!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

tamarque said:


> figured that out? funny how fingers do what they want on a keyboard!


No, it's the ##&@!! Kindle spell check!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

with me its my fingers not working with my brain!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

sutclifd said:


> Amyknits, you might want to watch the DBNY site for discounted Euroflax Linen. I've seen it there several times -- for less than the price you stated. The only problem with DBNY is that they so often have such good prices that I now need another room for my stash. Sigh. http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/


You 're so right about DBNY. And Wool Watcher on Jimmy Beans. I too need another room! hahaha


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

tamarque said:


> what store are you talking about? it is important to reference the specifics as so many other comments come in.
> 
> if you are talking about knitpicks, i don't know of any store in Manhattan.
> if you are talking about Lionbrand they have a great store in lower Manhattan on W. 16 st. It is bright and roomy and friendly--at least that has been my experience on the occasions that I visited the store. Their prices are the same as online.


She did say purlsoho and the Soho neighborhoods.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

There are some wonderful online sources for linen and linen-blend yarns: Grand River Yarns, elann.com, Knitpicks are just a few of the ones that occur to me. They have very reasonable prices.

Hazel


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> Those who buy limelight be interested n this site. I found it over a year ago and ordered some of the wool. It was reasonably priced, even with shipping, and great colors. It isn't very soft so I haven't decided what do make with it yet. I do want to try their linen.
> 
> It's a Lithuanian company, I'm 50% Lith, so that's why I was interested. I've since learned that Lithuania was the only producer of linen at one time. They also have a very different style of weaving. Ok,so I have this book....lol
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link, pretty looking yarn. They use linen for dish towels because they don't leave lint on your dishes, cotton does.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Frogger, if you are into exotic furs made into yarn for knitting dish towels, I can send you enough dog hair, some from a pure bred dog even, to knit an elephant, for a LOT cheaper than that! *LOL*


----------



## johnsonya (Sep 4, 2011)

Savta Fern said:


> Did you happen to see that these cloths last 4 months? What are people doing to them that they would last only 4 months?


My son's mother-in-law gave me 2 linen dish towels for Christmas 14 years ago. They are a red plaid. They still look good and are wonderful for drying dishes and my husband even wipes up the floor with them. Definatley worth the price if you can afford the initial outlay


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Dowager said:


> Frogger, if you are into exotic furs made into yarn for knitting dish towels, I can send you enough dog hair, some from a pure bred dog even, to knit an elephant, for a LOT cheaper than that! *LOL*


Sure hope that pure bred is a lot bigger than the little guy in your avatar.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

If I could afford that, I could afford live-in help to do the dishes for me. Not gonna happen!!!


----------



## Sandi B (Mar 1, 2013)

$112 is so funny!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> She did say purlsoho and the Soho neighborhoods.


I guess I missed that one. Soho is a bit south of Lionbrand and is more pricey.


----------



## lee.cindy (May 30, 2011)

I'd have to buy new dishes to be good enough for the towels


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

If I use a nicer yarn, like a linen, or a linen/cotton blend, I prefer to make pretty washcloths and hand towels, for my bath.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

For those who have made discloths or towels, doesn't linen shrink? I recently bought two linen blends to try but still had to ask the question


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

You forgot to mention the shipping charge for the yarn. 
I can live without an expensive dishcloth.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Avatar: The blobfish is a deep sea fish that lives in deep waters off the coasts of mainland Australia, Tasmania, and New Zealand. Blobfish are typically about 12" (30cm). Wikipedia
It was named ugliest animal in 2013. http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/12/travel/blobfish-ugly-animal/

I thought my ex won that distinction. I love that blobfish. it is super cute.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

For dish cloths I have used Sinfonia, a brand made in Mexico. It is thinner, about sport weight. It has a pretty hard twist. I used two colors. To my surprise it washed up beautifully and did not fade.
Also, while in Europe I found a brand called Boshi. Boshi is made of cotton and kapok. It is very soft and does not fade. Wish I'd bought more of it.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> If I use a nicer yarn, like a linen, or a linen/cotton blend, I prefer to make pretty washcloths and hand towels, for my bath.


my point exactly!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> I have used Euroflax to make clothing items. It is a gorgeous yarn that becomes softer with each washing. However, it is very expensive and I would not consider buying it specifically for dishcloths or dish towels. I have used the leftovers for dishcloths but never would buy a skein just for that purpose. I don't particularly like the sugar and cream yarn but I do use it for dishcloths for myself, because, really, who cares if it looks ok and serves the purpose. They wear like iron, even if they don't look so nice after scrubbing, being washed and bleached many times. For gift dish cloths I spend around $11 for Cotton Classic. It is a lovely, mercerized cotton with a little sheen, and it knits at a dk weight. Makes beautiful items with great stitch definition so you can make intricate patterns. I use it for summer tops as well--it's that nice. I tend to make smaller cloths so I can get 1 1/2 out of a skein. It comes in numerous beautiful colors so you can mix and match your leftovers and create fabulous cloths. For a slightly lower price, you can get Lion Brand Cotton Ease. It isn't as fine and smooth as the Cotton Classic but it is far nicer than sugar and cream in texture.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## monnashands (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm so happy to be part of this site. The information and help I've received is priceless. Thanks all.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Take a look at Webs online yarn shopping.
You can get a % for how much you buy.
It's nice to go in as a group sometimes as well.


----------



## monnashands (Sep 14, 2013)

I've been to Webs many times. The store is only 1.5 hours from me.However, reading all the information from knitting Paradise shows me that I can get great yarns for less.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree. I use cotlin all the time and LOVE it. Cotlin is a DK size, no. 3, which is smaller than the usual worsted, no. 4, weight so I have to enlarge most patterns but no big deal.


TennGrand said:


> Use their free pattern. (It is downloadable). Then order some Cotlin yarn from Knitpicks, and you are all set!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

ltyler65 said:


> I agree. I use cotlin all the time and LOVE it. Cotlin is a DK size, no. 3, which is smaller than the usual worsted, no. 4, weight so I have to enlarge most patterns but no big deal.


ditto!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## millini7 (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow folks, that is just about the (upper) limit, wouldn't you say?? I have heard of some rip-offs, but that must take the cake!!! When you think of the beautiful jacket I have just finished knitting, with linen/cotton blend yarn from Ice Yarns, which ended up costing me no more than $30 in total, delivered from Turkey, (delivered in just 3 days) I am amazed. I will post a picture of it soon, and you'll see how fantastic it looks. Its one of my best results. LOL


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

There are those for whom money is no object (in fact, most in that set seem to think the more they pay the better!) I will never know this feeling (nor would I choose to.)Must Say though- those are very nice patterns! Thanks for sharing
Azmoonbugs.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

then give it to someone who thinks they are entitled and don't appreciate it lol


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Frogger said:


> Seriously --- if I spent that much on a dishtowel my hubby would have me committed!! And I would sign the papers myself!!
> 
> I understand that some people have the bucks to spend more than I on fancy yarns but really!! For that price I want a lot more than linen yarn--baby chipmunk belly fur --combed out in the spring!!!


OMG!!! wouldn't that be scrumptious yarn!!!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Not on my budget.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Now remember you are looking at a New York City shop with those prices. Some New Yorkers have more money than they know what to do with I guess. Look at the prices of their apartments.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

JuneS said:


> Now remember you are looking at a New York City shop with those prices. Some New Yorkers have more money than they know what to do with I guess. Look at the prices of their apartments.


You are so right ... I watch HGTV a lot and the other night a couple was looking to buy an apartment in NYC and they were $1,000 per square foot!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

sutclifd said:


> Amyknits, you might want to watch the DBNY site for discounted Euroflax Linen. I've seen it there several times -- for less than the price you stated. The only problem with DBNY is that they so often have such good prices that I now need another room for my stash. Sigh. http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/


Thanks so much for the suggestion! I love a bargain on my favorite yarns, I will check them out for sure!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Back to that Woods linens site...did you check out the dustcloths? They are only about $2 each in sets of six. Just to dust...which I hardly ever do as we live in a relatively "clean" neighborhood as far as dust goes. It's a fun site to browse around on. I saw a PBS doc about taking care of Windsor Castle and they were dusting some very highly carved furniture with paint brushes. So why would they worry about the cost of dish cloths? Wonder what the White House uses?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder why it is that so many KP members have such trouble understanding that not everyone has the same economic situation.... My neighbor just bought a Rolls Royce Phantom. Do I own one, no... But I know people do own them.

I hear people talk about Walmart every day here on KP. I have never set foot in a Walmart, but I know they are all over the country and people shop there.

Yarn is like most everything else in life... What might seem outrageous to some doesn't amount to a drop in the bucket to others. I enjoy learning about all fibers and their properties... Whether or not they are in my present budget or not.... You never know! 

I currently drive a vehicle that costs $25,000 more than my first house! Did I ever think THAT would be the case when I bought that house?! No way... You never know......

No matter what your budget may be, you can still participate in the discussion and learn about fibers you MAY have the opportunity to use and that others are using.... That's the great thing about KP!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm still wondering what a knitter would make with yarn that costs as much as the vicuna. I would love to see what it looks like. The yarn itself looks luscious in the pictures. I live in a retirement community where some people have their own wine cellars and others have nice comfortable PLAIN 1-BR apartments. We all just have a good time, like Amy says...


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I hear people talk about Walmart every day here on KP. I have never set foot in a Walmart, but I know they are all over the country and people shop there.


Really? Never?


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Loniegal said:


> Really? Never?


I used occasionally to shop at Walmart until I learned what an obnoxious company they are. I have not been inside a Walmart store for more than 10 years and plan never to enter one again. I know that many people swear by the bargains they can get there, but at what price to the people who work there and the people who produce many of the goods sold there. My conscience will not allow me to shop in a store that I believe has so little regard for its workers and suppliers.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

BlueJay21 said:


> I used occasionally to shop at Walmart until I learned what an obnoxious company they are. I have not been inside a Walmart store for more than 10 years and plan never to enter one again. I know that many people swear by the bargains they can get there, but at what price to the people who work there and the people who produce many of the goods sold there. My conscience will not allow me to shop in a store that I believe has so little regard for its workers and suppliers.


I have never worked at Walmart, but one of my former secretaries worked there part-time to earn some extra money. She chose them and did not look anywhere else for that part-time work and she was treated very well during the time she worked there.

I do know that they provide thousands of jobs to people who might not otherwise be working and they provide a pretty extensive benefits package to their employees.

I would be curious as to what other places an unskilled worker could work and receive the kinds of benefits that Walmart provides to their employees.

Granted they do have good managers and bad managers (as with any other large company) and the morale in each store is a direct trickle down from their manager.

And the citizens of the cities that have a Walmart can thank that Walmart because those cities collect a vast amount of sales tax from the Walmart being in their city and thus lowering the property taxes of the citizens of that city.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Loniegal said:


> Really? Never?


Loniegal. I don't do my regular shop at Walmart-- called Asda here in the UK, but when I need a good bargain am not ashamed to go there to buy it, some of us have to watch the pennies. As for the staff, they are helpful and friendly,and they sell nice acrylic yarn !!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> I used occasionally to shop at Walmart until I learned what an obnoxious company they are. I have not been inside a Walmart store for more than 10 years and plan never to enter one again. I know that many people swear by the bargains they can get there, but at what price to the people who work there and the people who produce many of the goods sold there. My conscience will not allow me to shop in a store that I believe has so little regard for its workers and suppliers.


There are a number of people in my area that are pleased and happy to have jobs at Walmart. So, yes I shop there to support my neighbors who work there as well as help my budget. In fact, Walmart has a few grocery items that I can't even find any where else.

The truth is, Walmart is no worse than any other large company. They are all looking for profits. That is how they stay in business.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

misellen said:


> There are a number of people in my area that are pleased and happy to have jobs at Walmart. So, yes I shop there to support my neighbors who work there as well as help my budget. In fact, Walmart has a few grocery items that I can't even find any where else.
> 
> The truth is, Walmart is no worse than any other large company. They are all looking for profits. That is how they stay in business.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: well said missellen


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I have never worked at Walmart, but one of my former secretaries worked there part-time to earn some extra money. She chose them and did not look anywhere else for that part-time work and she was treated very well during the time she worked there.
> 
> I do know that they provide thousands of jobs to people who might not otherwise be working and they provide a pretty extensive benefits package to their employees.
> 
> ...


Amen, Peachy! At least, in this country we can still make choices.
No one is forced to work there, no one is forced to shop there. Freedom is a precious gift.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

misellen said:


> There are a number of people in my area that are pleased and happy to have jobs at Walmart. So, yes I shop there to support my neighbors who work there as well as help my budget. In fact, Walmart has a few grocery items that I can't even find any where else.
> 
> The truth is, Walmart is no worse than any other large company. They are all looking for profits. That is how they stay in business.


Well said! When there is a new one opening there are lines down the block with people trying to get a job there. If they are so abusive to their staff then why do so many people want to work there? I think this new concept that businesses shouldn't be working toward making profits is short-sighted . Every business that stays in business has to have a plan to maximize profits or they will go out of business. I had never shopped in a Walmart until a few years ago simply because there wasn't one around where I lived. I was thrilled when one was built because it offered me a place to buy those little things we all need but don't want to pay a fortune for. It gave jobs to hundreds of people in my town and they contributed to many charities locally as well.

Now that Walmarts are handy all over where I live, I shop there often. I support businesses that employ entry-level employees and makes a significant effort to hire handicapped people as well. And on a personal note, you will never see me brag that I shop at stores that charge me more for items than I need to pay. That makes no sense to me. Why would I want to give my hard earned dollars away? Leaves me more money to spend on yarn and fabrics, lol!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> Well said! When there is a new one opening there are lines down the block with people trying to get a job there. If they are so abusive to their staff then why do so many people want to work there? I think this new concept that businesses shouldn't be working toward making profits is short-sighted . Every business that stays in business has to have a plan to maximize profits or they will go out of business. I had never shopped in a Walmart until a few years ago simply because there wasn't one around where I lived. I was thrilled when one was built because it offered me a place to buy those little things we all need but don't want to pay a fortune for. It gave jobs to hundreds of people in my town and they contributed to many charities locally as well.
> 
> Now that Walmarts are handy all over where I live, I shop there often. I support businesses that employ entry-level employees and makes a significant effort to hire handicapped people as well. And on a personal note, you will never see me brag that I shop at stores that charge me more for items than I need to pay. That makes no sense to me. Why would I want to give my hard earned dollars away? Leaves me more money to spend on yarn and fabrics, lol!


Thumbs up, and three cheers for Walmart :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

<SNIP>It's a Lithuanian company, I'm 50% Lith, so that's why I was interested. I've since learned that Lithuania was the only producer of linen at one time. They also have a very different style of weaving. Ok,so I have this book....lol

Oh oh, here comes the hook!

http://www.goodyarnshop.com/index/linen/0-6[/quote]</SNIP>
Thank you. Excellent site and reasonable prices.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Aunt Nay said:


> <SNIP>It's a Lithuanian company, I'm 50% Lith, so that's why I was interested. I've since learned that Lithuania was the only producer of linen at one time. They also have a very different style of weaving. Ok,so I have this book....lol
> 
> Oh oh, here comes the hook!
> 
> http://www.goodyarnshop.com/index/linen/0-6


</SNIP>
Thank you. Excellent site and reasonable prices.[/quote]

You're welcome, glad you like it.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> Well said! When there is a new one opening there are lines down the block with people trying to get a job there. If they are so abusive to their staff then why do so many people want to work there? I think this new concept that businesses shouldn't be working toward making profits is short-sighted . Every business that stays in business has to have a plan to maximize profits or they will go out of business. I had never shopped in a Walmart until a few years ago simply because there wasn't one around where I lived. I was thrilled when one was built because it offered me a place to buy those little things we all need but don't want to pay a fortune for. It gave jobs to hundreds of people in my town and they contributed to many charities locally as well.
> 
> Now that Walmarts are handy all over where I live, I shop there often. I support businesses that employ entry-level employees and makes a significant effort to hire handicapped people as well. And on a personal note, you will never see me brag that I shop at stores that charge me more for items than I need to pay. That makes no sense to me. Why would I want to give my hard earned dollars away? Leaves me more money to spend on yarn and fabrics, lol!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The wealthy do not get wealthy by throwing their money away. Everyone likes a good price on what they buy.

The money saved can be spent on yarn by us and invested by the non knit/crocheters. LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Aunt Nay said:


> <SNIP>It's a Lithuanian company, I'm 50% Lith, so that's why I was interested. I've since learned that Lithuania was the only producer of linen at one time. They also have a very different style of weaving. Ok,so I have this book....lol
> 
> Oh oh, here comes the hook!
> 
> http://www.goodyarnshop.com/index/linen/0-6


</SNIP>
Thank you. Excellent site and reasonable prices.[/quote]

Pretty colors! I bookmarked the site, I would like to make a linen top for myself one of these days.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Not me too rich for my blood


----------



## johnsonya (Sep 4, 2011)

Aunt Nay said:


> <SNIP>It's a Lithuanian company, I'm 50% Lith, so that's why I was interested. I've since learned that Lithuania was the only producer of linen at one time. They also have a very different style of weaving. Ok,so I have this book....lol
> 
> Oh oh, here comes the hook!
> 
> http://www.goodyarnshop.com/index/linen/0-6


</SNIP>
Thank you. Excellent site and reasonable prices.[/quote]

I ordered from there yesterday............grin!!!!!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

johnsonya said:


> I ordered from there yesterday............grin!!!!!


Did you order their linen?


----------



## johnsonya (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes mam I did. It has already shipped. I'm so excited! More for my stash!


----------



## johnsonya (Sep 4, 2011)

I also bought from DBNY. I LOVE LOVE LOVE this site.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aunt Nay said:


> <SNIP>It's a Lithuanian company, I'm 50% Lith, so that's why I was interested. I've since learned that Lithuania was the only producer of linen at one time. They also have a very different style of weaving. Ok,so I have this book....lol
> 
> Oh oh, here comes the hook!
> 
> http://www.goodyarnshop.com/index/linen/0-6


</SNIP>

Thank you. Excellent site and reasonable prices.[/quote]

Wow, thanks for that link! Beautiful colors and great prices! I managed to talk myself into grabbing a few skeins.....wasn't hard to do, lol!!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

johnsonya said:


> Yes mam I did. It has already shipped. I'm so excited! More for my stash!


Ooo, you have to let me know how you like it.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I only buy two things from Walmart and that's because I can't always find them other places. I don't like what I hear about them, but I have to admit that their employees seem to be glad to have a job, so I guess that's something.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

diana schneider said:


> Yes, it IS www.paradisefibers.com
> My apologies for the error. It's 4am here & my insomnia is at fault!! This site has interesting yarns. I wasn't familiar with it until now.


I've ordered many times from Paradise Fibers, both yarn and fiber. I'm a spinner and have also ordered accessories for my wheel. Always great customer service and prices.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

BlueJay21 said:


> They look pretty, but I've never thought of knitting a dish towel. I may have to, though, as I seem to be unable to find any kind of dish towel that is not made in China. But if I do have to knit my own, it will be with less expensive yarn than this. I don't doubt that the yarn is beautiful and durable, but I can do a lot more with $112 than buy dish towels.


I made this dishtowel for my cousin for Christmas . She loved it. I just used a $7.00 skein of cotton from Tuesday Morning!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Carlavine said:


> I made this dishtowel for my cousin for Christmas . She loved it. I just used a $7.00 skein of cotton from Tuesday Morning!


That is a really pretty dishtowel pattern ... can you point us to the location of the pattern?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is a bit expensive


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> Bwahahahahahahaaaaa! ROFLMAO! But, hey, you get free shipping on any purchase of $110 or more, so these qualify. Bwahahahahahahaaaaa!


DITTO!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That is beautiful, those two pooches seem to approve too


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> That is a really pretty dishtowel pattern ... can you point us to the location of the pattern?


I am sorry to tell you, I have the pattern at home (Wisconsin), and I am in Arizona until mid may. I made it last October , so I can't remember where I got it. If you can wait til then, you can pm me then and I will give you the link. Meanwhile check on your browser under dish towel and see what pops up. Carla


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Aunt Nay said:


> <SNIP>It's a Lithuanian company, I'm 50% Lith, so that's why I was interested. I've since learned that Lithuania was the only producer of linen at one time. They also have a very different style of weaving. Ok,so I have this book....lol
> 
> Oh oh, here comes the hook!
> 
> http://www.goodyarnshop.com/index/linen/0-6


</SNIP>
Thank you. Excellent site and reasonable prices.[/quote]

Hi, thanks for the link. I looked at the linen and did the math. Their linen worked out to 3,000 yards per pound which would seem to be the size of cobweb or fine lace weight. Have you tried it yet? I'm not sure I'm up to knitting with something that fine. Do they ever have something like sock or sport weight?

Regular lace weight is still a challenge for me. I bought some linen off ebay that turned out to be very fine, like sewing thread. I had the biggest mess you ever seen trying to get it from skein to ball. Most of one skein made it to the trash, still have the second in my stash. DJ


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

MG said:


> Hi, thanks for the link. I looked at the linen and did the math. Their linen worked out to 3,000 yards per pound which would seem to be the size of cobweb or fine lace weight. Have you tried it yet? I'm not sure I'm up to knitting with something that fine. Do they ever have something like sock or sport weight?
> 
> Regular lace weight is still a challenge for me. I bought some linen off ebay that turned out to be very fine, like sewing thread. I had the biggest mess you ever seen trying to get it from skein to ball. Most of one skein made it to the trash, still have the second in my stash. DJ


No I haven't tried the linen but someone else on this thread ordered some. Maybe she will give you the answer. From things I've read Lithuanian yarn tends to be in the lighter weights only.


----------

